# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  We need a slogan

## entoserv

I think there should be a slogan.

I suggest "Because small business deserves a voice"

I did think of "Where small business meets", but maybe it's a bit soon to make that claim  :Big Grin:  

Any other ideas?

----------


## Dave A

Maybe "A voice for small business"

----------


## Candy Bouwer

what about just " The small Business Voice"

----------


## Dave A

Based on the original concept: "Mainly for business minded folk"

Other ideas:
"People helping people"
"A helping hand"

----------


## Entity

Hmmm this require some thought as it is somthing that people are going know very well. "Small business mind" or "The SA business ideas" or "Business for the people" all of this is just a thought  :Smile:

----------


## I Robot

"Helping each other to help ourselves"

----------


## entoserv

Any other ideas? IMHO most of the ideas conveyed are good, but there's nothing really punchy there that grabs me.

----------


## Chris Bouwer

Small Business Emporium

----------


## Candy Bouwer

Amin...how about a collective Poll vote...after we get a few more suggestions
... and how about .."The Essence of Small Business"

----------


## Dave A

"Share a little - Gain a lot"
"Post the questions - find the solutions - add value to each other - and spread the word."

The last one is rather long, but maybe there is a layout solution.

----------


## duncan drennan

> "Share a little - Gain a lot"
> "Post the questions - find the solutions - add value to each other - and spread the word."
> 
> The last one is rather long, but maybe there is a layout solution.


Maybe "Question. Solve. Grow. Discuss"

----------


## duncan drennan

Rereading it, it should probably be,

"Question. Solve. Grow. Share"

----------

